

Ask HN: Foreigner Health Insurance - keerthiko

I recently moved back to the US, this time on an O1 visa. I&#x27;m the cofounder of a startup, bootstrapping, living as frugally as possible. Something I&#x27;m having a hard time finding is information on a sensible personal health insurance plan for non-resident&#x2F;non-citizens. Previously I rode out my student health insurance plan from school. Our company (my &quot;employer&quot;) is too small to have a corporate insurance plan that I can get on. I have neither parents (in America) nor dependents. I&#x27;m a fairly healthy and fit 26-year-old male with no foreseeable medical issues. I have a somewhat flexible budget, but basically I want to make sure I&#x27;m covered for emergency dental and medical at the most reasonable cost.<p>Obamacare and other standard health insurance quote sites, besides being spammy as hell once I give them my phone number or email, do not address non-residents at all.<p>Does anyone have experience in this? A place where I can look for relevant information?
======
dudul
Not sure about O1, but H1 visa holders can buy insurance through the
marketplace.

